# turkey bones and puppies



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Does anyone have experience with giving their puppies an occasional frozen turkey neck or things of the sort? What do you give them as an occasion treat? I already give him raw bones (knuckle when I can find one which is rare and marrow bones) to chew, bully sticks (make him sick right now) and he has his kong (low interest). Any other bone suggestions???


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I do the marrow and knuckle bones like you do. I never tried the turkey neck. Wolfie loves raw carrots to chew on.


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

I havent tried turkey neck bones but Ava eats pork neck bones. Takes her a while to eat them though.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would give a chunk turkey neck bone partially frozen as long as your pup isn't a gulper. 
My dogs favorite is a turkey neck. 
I didn't start giving them to Karlo til he was about 4 months(I feed raw) because he inhales his food!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I feed kibble right now, so its ok to give between meals? I've read raw and kibble digest different...and can expect his stool to change from it??


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

It should be fine to give between meals, depends on the dog and their sensitivity...you won't know til you try! He may have a runny poo, or not-turkey necks are boney so he may get constipated.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

HEY! I will take constipated a little over runny poo any day.....
Going to try mid day tomorrow...


----------

